# Appalachicola monsters !!!!!



## letliloneswalk (Jun 30, 2015)

Well just got back from 2 of the sweetest days wreck fishing since 2 weeks ago when I was down there last time (LOL)

RED GOLD REPORT
The Red Snapper were giants and plenty ! Amazing how hard a 25lb snapper pulls! If you never done it before go to the gulf get some frozen cigar minnies cut in half drop in any water 50+ deep near any structure or live bottom and hold on!  They pull like a freight train -- really !

KING REPORT
The kings are red hot - their everywhere!
Got a mutant mega monster 60'' / 60lb
went around the boat and the anchor rope 2 times!

Fished on the Strutter with captain Chucky  man that guy knows his fishing he put us on them non stop!

Took my sons friend Ben first time fishing he landed a 400lb goliath and a 10' nurse- I think we spoiled him!

Jehovah Creator King  Asante sana Asante Sana

PS  Had a  RED GOLD tournament 

1st Place Tony Lano  160'' total inches
Loser Chucky 158 1/2 '' total inches   Yowser!


----------



## bigm (Jun 30, 2015)

*sgi fishing*

we were truly blessed last week as the weather was awesome,we were able to get on some great snapper and tony lano landed the biggest king i have ever seen,we should have weighted it because it looks bigger than the one posted on the hull truth that was 69lbs. and the fla record is 78lbs. we also landed 3 goliath groupers during the week between 350-450lbs on spinning rods with 100lb braid and that usually don't happen,saltwater fishing is the best because you never know what your gonna catch


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 30, 2015)

Good Job !!
I love deer huntin but I'm 10 minutes from the 10 thousand Islands and all the Salt water ,I'm never moving away...


----------



## sea trout (Jun 30, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOW WOW!!!!!!!!! Nice catch guy's!!!!!  Salavating over here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 30, 2015)

That spinning reel diserves a wall of it's own!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 6, 2015)

its truly a magical place


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow! It looks like y'all had an Awesome trip!


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 7, 2015)

Great catch!


----------



## Rabun (Jul 7, 2015)

Dang...you got some real hogs there!  Congratulations on a great trip!  I love the forgotten coast!


----------



## Double Alt (Jul 7, 2015)

Awesome!  Headed down next week.  Pulling my own 20' boat so any wreck advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2015)

That`s my third home. I do love The Forgotten Coast.


----------

